# First Night Out



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

After losing 9 hens and 2 roosters to a racoon I hatched some eggs a neighbor gave me in an incubator. 13 hatched, they finally got to big for the box in the house. So tonight... they are outside in a dog pen. It's a warm night but I'm going to leave the heat light on for a couple of nights until they adjust...


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Used to have problems losing hens to raccoons. Now have a small solar light (type designed for lighting pathways) directed to illuminate coop. No problem since it's been up, maybe six months.


----------

